# G41LD engine cylinder scratch



## scooter d (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello to all you small enigne puffs. Any opinions on how bad or reasonable this scuffing looks.

I bought this GSR40 Go-Ped scooter from garage sale where the previous owner had it sitting for a while- wasnt running-gas tank didnt even have the smell of gas. I am updating it and decided to take a peek at the internals and discovered some scuffing on cylinder wall. i am wondering what to do. I am trying to get this engine in reasonably good shape without spending arm leg. I dont have experience judging cylinder scuff marks to confidently say this requires attention or not. I was thinking of replacing the rings (two on this particular piston); any good guesses out there on a course of action ?
Much thanks.

pics of four different angles - 12 oclock, 9, 6 and 3 indicated by the red marker.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't really see an major issues on that cylinder judging by the pictures. You could probably get away with replacing just the rings.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

As long as the rings move freely in the ring lands of the piston, I am in agreement with Justin.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

If your installing new rings, you should do a quick hone to get the new rings someting to seat too


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Will the rings seal properly with those vertical scratches?? Agree with the hone suggestion.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Never hone a cylinder that's chrome plated! You will destroy it. The only time you can get away with honing on a 2 cycle is if the cylinder is cast or steel. 

Honing is not necessary on a 2 cycle engine. Honing is used to create the cross hatch pattern on cylinder walls, this is primarily for lubrication of the cylinder wall and not to seat the rings!


----------



## scooter d (Aug 22, 2011)

I decided to replace the cyclinder, piston and dual rings. I held up the old cyclinder & rings to the light and there was too much of a gap for comfort- i idint want to loose the performance plus the cost wasnt high engough to scare me off.

thanks to you all and 30YearTech for the valuable facts.


----------

